# Steyn777 - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (29/7/18)

One day, a long, long time ago, there was a man who PMd me out of the blue, saying that he had made some coffee juice for me. Until now he did not want to be identified; nor did he want me to post reviews on the forum. He has finally agreed to take centre-stage … a round of applause for @Steyn777 , a DIYer of note!

Steyn777 made coffee juice for me. When I say “made” I mean that, literally. He did not use a commercial concentrate. Instead, he made his own concentrate by crushing and blending four varieties of freshly roasted coffee beans! I find that quite unbelievable. What is even more unbelievable, is that he doesn’t even vape coffee juice! Although he loves to drink coffee, he doesn’t like coffee-flavoured things.

I’m overwhelmed by the kindness of someone who doesn’t even vape coffee, but goes to all the trouble of making, not buying, a concentrate; making not only one, but two varieties of coffee juice, for me, someone he knows only through the forum. Not only did he send me two coffees, but a bottle of the concentrate as well. And, to boot, he refused my offer to pay courier charges!

And now, without further ado, let’s vape some coffee …

The following applies to both coffees:

VG/PG: 60/40 (at my request)
Nic: 6mg (at my request)


Set-up:
Mod: iJust 3
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

_N.B. The 60/40 labels and the two red squares on the bottles are mine. I use this labelling system on all my bottles of juice, so that I can see quickly and clearly what it is, without wishing that I had a magnifying glass! That's the problem with keeping juice in a dark room. 
One red square = 3mg nic; two squares = 6mg_

The two coffees which will be reviewed are:
- This Coffee Went Nuts
- Like a 4 Chord Song

What creative names! 

*This Coffee Went Nuts*​

​
WOW WOW WOW !!! This is truly one of the best coffees that I’ve tasted. It’s a nutty, medium roast coffee, with the coffee flavour predominating. Sweet (but not overly so) on the inhale; nutty on the tongue, a blend of slightly sweet, nutty coffee on the exhale. A perfect blend of flavours has been achieved and it’s absolutely delicious. I’m nuts about it! This one is a WINNER @Steyn77!



*Like a 4 Chord Song*​
​

Another creative name, which is clearly a reference to the four varieties of coffee beans which were ground for the concentrate.

This coffee has a full, rich, dark roast flavour, slightly dry, with just a hint of sweetness on the exhale. The rich flavour remains as an aftertaste. Those who like strong coffee would enjoy this one, especially as a wake-‘n-vape. It will set you up for the rest of the day!

Would I buy these coffees again? Without hesitation – particular This Coffee Went Nuts, which is my favourite, but both of these coffees are superb and would be successful as commercial brands.

@Steyn777, I gave you a round of applause when you took centre-stage; I now give you a standing ovation! Furthermore, I am deeply appreciative of your taking the trouble to make these coffees especially for me. Thank you very, very much!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 11 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dietz (29/7/18)

DIY Represent!!! Well done @Steyn777!
@Hooked we will have to come make another visit, Im very curious to these flavors now

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (29/7/18)

Well done @Steyn777, if you juice gets the nod from out resident coffee aficionado then it must be really, really good!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (29/7/18)

Great stuff @Steyn777 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (29/7/18)

Not only a coil guru, well done @Steyn777 and I applaud your generosity

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/7/18)

Thanks for the review @Hooked 
Way to go @Steyn777 !
If @Hooked likes this coffee juice then its got to be good

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/7/18)

Awesome review @Hooked  and to @Steyn777 keep that DIY flag flying high and a big well done to you can't wait to see your brand in the vape shops in the near future.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (29/7/18)

Awesome stuff @Steyn777. I have some Kopi Luwak beans to try. How did you filter?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (29/7/18)

Dietz said:


> DIY Represent!!! Well done @Steyn777!
> @Hooked we will have to come make another visit, Im very curious to these flavors now



@Now that sounds like a GREAT idea @Dietz! I'll Whatsapp you to make arrangements...

@Faiyaz Cheulkar Wouldn't you and your wife like to come along too? You can follow Dietz as the area is unfamiliar to you. I'll let you know the date ... I really need to give you the TBCO. By the time you get it, it will be well-steeped lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Steyn777 (29/7/18)

Andre said:


> Awesome stuff @Steyn777. I have some Kopi Luwak beans to try. How did you filter?


1st of...you have Kopi Luwak????!!!! @Andre if you are willing to make an extract out of that, I am sure you will also be willing just to share the beans itself with a fellow coffee lover. Its the 1 thing I could only get my hands on once and that was 3 years ago.
The filtering method I used when I made the juice for @Hooked is the same way @Rude Rudi described on his 1 post that he çalled the @method1 method. Filtered 3 times through 3 coffee filters...warning, this takes about 2 to 3 days. I am busy researching better filtering options because of the flack I got with my filtering process the 1st time around...but that is put on the back burner for now due to a new venture currently in the workings.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Steyn777 (29/7/18)

Hooked said:


> One day, a long, long time ago, there was a man who PMd me out of the blue, saying that he had made some coffee juice for me. Until now he did not want to be identified; nor did he want me to post reviews on the forum. He has finally agreed to take centre-stage … a round of applause for @Steyn777 , a DIYer of note!
> 
> Steyn777 made coffee juice for me. When I say “made” I mean that, literally. He did not use a commercial concentrate. Instead, he made his own concentrate by crushing and blending four varieties of freshly roasted coffee beans! I find that quite unbelievable. What is even more unbelievable, is that he doesn’t even vape coffee juice! Although he loves to drink coffee, he doesn’t like coffee-flavoured things.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the review @Hooked...I am actually a bit overwhelmed at the moment. Great way to start a Sunday.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Andre (29/7/18)

Steyn777 said:


> 1st of...you have Kopi Luwak????!!!! @Andre if you are willing to make an extract out of that, I am sure you will also be willing just to share the beans itself with a fellow coffee lover. Its the 1 thing I could only get my hands on once and that was 3 years ago.
> The filtering method I used when I made the juice for @Hooked is the same way @Rude Rudi described on his 1 post that he çalled the @method1 method. Filtered 3 times through 3 coffee filters...warning, this takes about 2 to 3 days. I am busy researching better filtering options because of the flack I got with my filtering process the 1st time around...but that is put on the back burner for now due to a new venture currently in the workings.


Thank you for the information. Kopi Luwak is amazing. You can order it here at a great price.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bulldog (29/7/18)

Andre said:


> Thank you for the information. Kopi Luwak is amazing. You can order it here at a great price.


Now how do those Wild Civet Cats produce these beans

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (29/7/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Thank you very much for the review @Hooked...I am actually a bit overwhelmed at the moment. Great way to start a Sunday.



@Steyn777 you are such a dear, modest man!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (29/7/18)

Steyn777 said:


> 1st of...you have Kopi Luwak????!!!! @Andre if you are willing to make an extract out of that, I am sure you will also be willing just to share the beans itself with a fellow coffee lover. Its the 1 thing I could only get my hands on once and that was 3 years ago.
> The filtering method I used when I made the juice for @Hooked is the same way @Rude Rudi described on his 1 post that he çalled the @method1 method. Filtered 3 times through 3 coffee filters...warning, this takes about 2 to 3 days. I am busy researching better filtering options because of the flack I got with my filtering process the 1st time around...but that is put on the back burner for now due to a new venture currently in the workings.



Oh my Vape! I hadn't realised that it was such a big job! Now I appreciate it even more, if that's possible! @Steyn777


----------



## Hooked (29/7/18)

Andre said:


> Thank you for the information. Kopi Luwak is amazing. You can order it here at a great price.



@Andre So these are the beans, right? Not pods? A bit confusing, because the site is Coffee PODS guru. I'm quite fascinated. Never heard of this coffee and at the risk of sounding really stupid, I don't understand how one gets coffee from a civet cat!?

@Steyn777 Under no circumstances are you to order this. I will order it and have it delivered to you. I'll Whatsapp you later for your address.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog (29/7/18)

@Hooked copied from wiki _-
Kopi luwak_ or civet coffee, is coffee that includes part-digested coffee cherries eaten and defecated by the Asian palm civet (Paradoxurus hermaphroditus).

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (29/7/18)

Bulldog said:


> @Hooked copied from wiki _-
> Kopi luwak_ or civet coffee, is coffee that includes part-digested coffee cherries eaten and defecated by the Asian palm civet (Paradoxurus hermaphroditus).



Good heavens! The coffee cherries sound good, but the rest ... It must be a very good coffee though if @Andre and @Steyn777 think so. Have you tried it @Bulldog?


----------



## Bulldog (29/7/18)

Lol @Hooked also not sure about the rest, no never tried it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (29/7/18)

@Steyn777 i have NEVER in my entire 8 years of vaping managed to get a coffee vape that liked. Commercial or DYI. What would you charge me for a 60ml bottle?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (29/7/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> @Steyn777 i have NEVER in my entire 8 years of vaping managed to get a coffee vape that liked. Commercial or DYI. What would you charge me for a 60ml bottle?



That's unbelievable @SmokeyJoe! I'd be interested in knowing which ones you've tried, if you remember.


----------



## Adephi (29/7/18)

@Steyn777 congrats. Sounds very interesting.

Hope there will samples available at Vapecon to have a toot from!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (5/8/18)

Hooked said:


> Oh my Vape! I hadn't realised that it was such a big job! Now I appreciate it even more, if that's possible! @Steyn777


It was absolutely only a pleasure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (5/8/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> @Steyn777 i have NEVER in my entire 8 years of vaping managed to get a coffee vape that liked. Commercial or DYI. What would you charge me for a 60ml bottle?


Let's meet up at Vapecon, hopefully Ill see you there, give me a reminder just before the time and I will be happy to share it with you. No money please but if you like it, how about a beer?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (17/9/19)

*MELKTERT 
 Winner of 3rd place in the DIY competition at VapeCon 2019 *​Supplied by: TGG
Price: I received a free bottle along with other things which I had ordered.

*Flavour Description: *
“Legend has it that when the Queen Mother vaped this, she started speaking Afrikaans.”

VG/PG: Not stated
Nic: 2mg

*My comments: *

I was so excited to be getting a bottle of this juice, because I know, from previous experience, what a talented DIYer Derrick is. 

Firstly, I love the flavour description!

When I started vaping Melktert I knew right away that it is seriously good! The flavour is light, delicate and a little creamy, just as milk tart is in reality. Although there is a prominent presence of cinnamon, it’s not overwhelming. 

Most of the time, I cannot vape any flavour (even my beloved coffees!) for a long time, as I get tired of it, but this juice I’ve been vaping for 6 hours already! I just can’t put it down! It will join my very small group of ADVs.

@Steyn777 ! You’ve done it again! First the coffees which you made for me a long time ago and now another winning juice! 



 

*Would I buy this juice again:* For sure!

*Mod:* Pico 25 with Mystique disposable tank 0.18ohm


​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------

